# Brooks Brothers catalog--fall,winter and christmas 1981



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

With the possible exception of the trousers in the first picture, it just shows what classic style is.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Very nice...almost comforting, in it's appeal. I do believe I purchased several of those very items, just recently! Thanks for sharing your vintage, merchandising find with us trolpert.


----------



## Clotheswatcher (Dec 2, 2005)

I have very mixed feelings about this post, for I am both fascinated and frustrated.

I am fascinated by the depth and beauty of BB offerings back then. Quite a collection in an array of colors with some very nice details, like sacks with 3/2 rolls and nice collar rolls.

My frustration comes when I compare BB's majestic offerings above to the stuff they sell today. We don't have nearly the the breadth and depth today compared to back then. And I am fairly certain that all of the clothes in the above catalogue are must iron and made in the USA. And I am willing to bet if I adjusted the prices with inflation, they would be cheaper than the crappy Malaysian made stuff peddled today at Brooks. 

So although I am very grateful to trolperfit for his post, I can't help but feel upset.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm still using the leather luggage pictured. I wonder how many of the other items I purchased. No doubt some of them are still in my closet.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting those. 

Those confirm that things really were nice back then, and I am not just remembering things selectively. 

I do not think there is anyting in those catalogs that I would not wear. By the way, notice the fun shirt on the top page, the velvet slippers later down.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Ha! The green/navy/red striped shetland sweater is the one I have on the thrift exchange thread. I didn't realize it was from the early 80s.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Lovely clothes!

How much were the simple calculators costing back then?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I was born in the wrong stinkin' decade. Nice stuff.

I think I speak for everyone when I say that more things of this nature would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> the velvet slippers later down.


I don't know if those were only offered that year, but there was a pair on eBay a few weeks ago. Pictures are in the Ode to the Albert Slippers thread. I also recall a pair of those duck embroidered khakis on eBay, but I'm not sure if it was the same pattern or just a similar one.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

What are the prices on this stuff. I think that we are accurate in our rememberance of the general quality and availability of traditional clothing 25-30+ years ago, but I think we may underestimate how expensive it was. Prices of places like Andover Shop, Cable Car and Ben Silver, are from, what my elders have told me more in line with what clothes cost back then--really expensive.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

A fond reminder of my younger days. I still have some catalogs from the 70's and 80's. I also forwarded a couple to Andy and Brooksfan last year for their reading pleasure.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, very nice! I concur that, with the exception of several items, this represents -- in my mind's eye anyway -- what classic, traditional style really is all about. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Memory Lane*

Wow!!! I spent the fall semester, 1981 in Chicago picking up a Paaralegal Certificate from Roosevelt University; walked past the (then) Madison Street BB store twice a day to and from classes.

The watercolour illustrations just begin to do full justice to the wonderful merchandise then on offer. I remember that the pricing was on the higher end--also, that JAB was, at that time, a slightly less expensive alternative for much the same style.

Great Post!

hbs


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Then Marks and Spencer took over, alas.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Inspiring, thanks for posting. Gratifying to see I hit the mark, _on occassion_, to such a well-seasoned look.

continually aspiring,


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*My .02*

Like many hereabouts, I was there then. I used to find those old catalogs so annoying. You couldn't really tell what anything looked like. It was all sort of an "artists conception", although from today's perspective I appreciate the images, in a nostalgic sort of way.

I think some of you are being too hard on today's Brooks Brothers. I've said it before and I'll say it again now--at least the new owners CARE about the clothes they sell and try to offer things in good taste. The fact that they keep the old-style merchandise around is another bonus. And one more thing, having watched them go through the Marks and Spencer period is that IT COULD HAVE BEEN SO MUCH WORSE than it is now. They could'a been bought by WalMart, or Sears for that matter. Or they could have even gone out of business! As it is now, they've got catalogs where you can tell what things are, IMHO many of their clothes are drop-dead gorgeous (even if they do not hew to the trad orthodoxy as they once did). As it is now, I think we all ought to be thankful that:

1. they have many locations in places where all the old-line trad stores are long gone.
2. In these locations you can buy a decent OCBD. And belts. And plain-front wool slacks.
3. And decent shoes. In much of the US of A, there aren't any other stores within miles who even sell a leather-soled, goodyear-welted, traditional, tasteful shoe. Where else? Not many places.
4. Yes, the staff is often young and weren't even born back in the glory days. But you can still order out of their stock book, or made to measure. And now they stand behind their merchandise for customer satisfaction. Back in the '80s that was not always my experience. Sometimes (most times even) it was...sorry, tough luck!

so, go ahead and look through rose-tinted glasses at those old catalog pages and bemoan the fact that what is gone is gone. Then, shop selectively. During the sales. And enjoy the few trad staples they still offer.

Markus


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I did not realize cameras hadn't been invented in 1981.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Markus said:


> Like many hereabouts, I was there then. I used to find those old catalogs so annoying. You couldn't really tell what anything looked like. It was all sort of an "artists conception", although from today's perspective I appreciate the images, in a nostalgic sort of way.


Amen, brother. For those of us not living in a "major city", you could never really tell exactly what Brooks Brothers was selling. And the prices were way beyond the reach of a lowly college student, as I was at the time. I always found the cartoony illustrations a little cheeky for the prices being asked. Only when I was able to finally see the stuff in person was I suitably impressed.

Good to see those covers and pages again for nostalgia's sake, though.

Scott


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

I'd also like to know the prices back then. But alas, it's missing price lists
There is an information about BB prices in the catalog, though.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

^I just remember that I could get similar stuff for less at our local "College Shop", MS McClellan, and from Huntington and even JAB via mail order.

JAB and Huntington were priced 25-30% less, if memory serves. Probably not quite as good quality-wise, but styling was similar, and I was poor.

Scott


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for posting that. I'm getting all misty-eyed.

Of course, that could just be from the Scotch and cigar...


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*brooks '81*

thanks for posting-
I had that catalog-I remember buying a white ocbd ,a square end knit tie and a 2 and 7/8 rep circa oct of 81-in the late and lamented downtown Detroit Brooks in the Penobscot Bldg-incredibly I still have the tie!
I was so impressed by the catalog w/illustrations-and even cover. i think nearly everything was a sack w/2 button s on the sleeve-
I seem to think the shirt was around 27$.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Mr. DelVecchio should receive this and put his minions to work on getting back to where they were before the dark days of M&S. They've come a long way but still have so far to go and with the poor retail environment that will prevail as the economy flounders, and the overall lack of taste in the consumers, I don't hold a lot of hope that any retailer can sustain profitable existence selling this level of taste and quality.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

anglophile23 said:


> With the possible exception of the trousers in the first picture, it just shows what classic style is.


"Possible"? Try "definite". 

.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

Clotheswatcher said:


> ... I am fairly certain that all of the clothes in the above catalogue are must iron ...


Er ... back in the '60s (or was it the late '50s?), Brooks Brothers was the first to offer a permanent-press ("wash n' wear") BD oxford shirt, as well as permanent-press chinos and summer suits. Believe it or not, even such ubertrad haberdashers as Chipp followed along.

.

.

.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

When did Brooks switch from raglan to saddle shoulder on their shetland crewnecks?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

How many people here would wear the fun shirt if they still made it? I had one when I was a kid (actually, it was my dad's, and shrank considerably after accidentally going in a load of clothes that got hot washed and cotton/sturdy dried). I think I'd have one for Saturday wear if they still made it.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I do not think there is anything in those catalogs that I would not wear.


Um ... er ...

--------









.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

What's scary is that not only do I remember these catalogues, I bought one of the multi-colored GTH shirts pictured on the first page, upper left. My wife ended up wearing it as a gardening shirt for a number of years, as it was a bit too wild for me when it actually came in the mail.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Um ... er ...
> 
> --------
> 
> ...


I would wear those. They may not be my first choice of GTH pants, but they have a certain sporting appeal. I recall a lot of big patch clothing in the early 80s.

I think the BB execution of the patch is far better than these by VV.

https://www.vineyardvines.com/index...oductID/63fae588-ccfa-4270-966c-54087562cc39/

As to Marlinspike's question about the Fun shirt - I still have two. One is striped and one is solid colored oxfords. I still wear them. The received more comments about 5 years ago when color was "out" and everyone was wearing black and earth tones. A colleague once said my striped fun shirt looked like a tv test pattern. I cannot tell him what I think his clothes look like.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Markus said:


> ...so, go ahead and look through rose-tinted glasses at those old catalog pages and bemoan the fact that what is gone is gone. Then, shop selectively. During the sales. And enjoy the few trad staples they still offer.
> 
> Markus


+1...so well said, that I find myself, wishing I had said it!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Is the Fall catalog cover a note of nostalgia for an even earlier time?


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

.

It certainly is, Xcubbies. The lefhand cover shows a college bonfire rally from the 1940s or '50s. (Note the freshman beanies in attendance.) The righthand cover shows a coach from the 1840s-'60s. (A nod toward Currier & Ives?)

I recall that none of those BB covers depicted contemporary scenes.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow that brings back memories.....a few of the items in the catalog were under the tree on Xmass morning, with my name on the tag (rugby shirts, cable knit sweaters, chinos, fun shirt).

Thank you !

Ross


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

That really is quite impressive. Now I want to own a patch madras sack suit.  Not necessarily to wear, but simply to awe myself with.


----------

